# How to tan a hide???



## Bluegill (Dec 2, 2012)

New to prepping/ hunting. Any info on how to tan a hide would be very much apprecieated


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you asking about doing it "today" using modern chemicals.... or how to do it post-SHTF?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding question This link will get you started if you try it post your progress
Tanning Leather






Legio XX Leather Tips


----------



## Bluegill (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I made a rookie mistake I discarded the head so no brains.What would be another way?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bluegill said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess I made a rookie mistake I discarded the head so no brains.What would be another way?


 Local butcher shop you can buy brain . There are lime mixtures If I am no mistaken but I have to look it up There are always more way to do it than one.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Acorns contain tannin.... You can leach it out... Boil down the water to concentrate it... And use that. Or... Just google natural tanning agents. Lots of plants are useful.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Are you asking about doing it "today" using modern chemicals.... or how to do it post-SHTF?


I'm starting to cover the topic of 



 I tan Sheep and Goat skins making Sheepskin blankets, rugs, slippers, vest, hats, car seat covers.

You can start the processing, with believe it or not with battery acid (sulfuric acid) again I'll cover this in details.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF we are going to need to relearn all of those skills if things go bad for an extended time. Salting hides words to dry them and prevent spoiling at first but how many of use will have that much salt around?
We know it can be done with out modern chemicals ,I am betting many way we need to lean them or at least have the information should we need it. It is a skill that takes time to prefect.
That is why this is a thread.


----------

